# Average Weight...



## Alisha_Stiletto (May 22, 2006)

Ive been wondering about other Chi puppies when it comes to their average weight.

I know Georgie is really tiny. XXS shirts are often too big on her, and she's around 2lbs. *A little under. But she's a great eater though, go figure

Anyway, while shopping in Target (and dont even get me started about their clothing for tiny dogs) I bumped into this woman who's Chi was the same exact age as Georgie, and around 3 times her size. WTH?

How old is your pup and what does he/she weigh?


Alisha


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

my baby is 5mos (born Dec 20) He weighs just under 5 pounds.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

My chis are on the bigger side my 1 is 6yrs old & 10 1/2 lbs (hes overweight) & my other one is 4 months old & 6 1/2 lbs. (the vet said hes the perfect weight for his build)


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Yoshi was 1.2 lbs at 8 weeks.. I can tell he's grown some in the past two weeks, but I don't know an exact measurement.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi is just over three pounds at almost 7 months.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie, 9 months- 3.2lbs
Madison, 14 months- 6.2lbs
Chloe, 12 weeks- 2.3lbs


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Lots of chis are bigger than yours and it's perfectly normal Mia will be 3 months on fri and she's 2.5 pounds. There's this big thing about people wanting tiny chis which frankly has me terribly puzzled. The bigger chis are not freaks of nature they're normal. People who think tiny chis are normal need to read the breed standard.Poco weighs 7.4 pounds & Bella weighs 6 , Poco's a tad bigger than standard but not huge by any means. Seriously since when is under 10 pounds a big dog


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: I don't know Alisha. All three of boys must be humongous (sp?) :lol: Buster is about 8.5 pounds but is still a bit overweight. Lucky is 8.5 pounds and is perfect. And Mr. Peepers is gigantic at 12 pounds. :wink: 

I think too much thinking goes into the weight because the actual structure of the dog makes a difference too. Like Buster should be about 8 pounds and Lucky is perfect at 8.5. But Buster is taller than Lucky so it looks like Lucky should weigh less but he doesn't, his structure is different.

My last paragraph sounds confusing. :lol:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ I agree. I actually was very happy when Yoshi gained a bit of weight because I didn't feel so worried for her. I kept thinking someone was going to step on her, and whenever I let her run around the house I made sure to yell out to everyone 'be careful, Yoshi is on the floor!' ... haha, I'm glad I don't have to do that any more. Bigger Yoshi = more of Yoshi to love ^_^ Plus she's more snuggly, I can really wrap my arm around her now and it feels better to hold her .... mmmmm Yoshi. I'm gonna go hug her now


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess what I was getting at is the little tiny ones are more out of the norm really. My pizza delivery dude saw Mia & asked what she was & said man she's huge  I wanted to smack him  I got him back though he forgot something and came back & my hubby answered the door in a sleeveless shirt tattoos for all to see, scared the crap out of him I hear :lol: 

Like the lady that sold Mia to me said she's gonna be big maybe 6 pounds


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Chis can come in all shapes and sizes, just like people.  I personally could care less how big mine are, anything under 20 pounds is still a small dog. Puppies tend to fluctuate in weight alot too, my two didn't go with the growth chart at all and while Deedlit was a tiny puppy she grew to be 8 pounds grown and Cosette was an average sized puppy she is almost 3 pounds grown.


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

Maya was 2 3/4 pounds at her 4 month checkup. That was a month ago, and so I am not sure what she weighs now, but I hope she makes it over 4 pounds at least!! LOL....I am always afraid she will get hurt too.

Kristi


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

My little ones are brother and sister from the same litter. My female (Chinga) is 2 lbs at 11 weeks. Her brother is a bruiser and is about 3 1/2 lbs. He is twice her size. She also has a severe heart murmur, which we account for the huge difference in weight. She is definetly the alpha at our house, though!


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

1.8Kg .....he's 1 year old and I think that's a good size for a Chi male.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

1.8kg is 3.9 pounds so it is a good weight for a male for showing or breeding in my opinion.  I had to use this online weight converter to see so I put in Cosette and Deedlit for future reference, Cosette is 1.3Kg and Deedlit 3.6Kg, almost 3 and 8 pounds.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

IKE is will be 10 months the first week of June he weighs 6 lbs and we think he is perfect. He is healthy energetic and loved by all.:love4: 

LILLY was 1 pound 1 oz at 4 1/2 weeks . I haven't gotten an update from the breeder yet this week so I don't have her current weight.
I think she is on track to be between 4 1/2 to 5 lbs. If she gets a little bigger it won't matter as long as she stays healthy.:love7: 
We will bring her home in two more weeks .


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Awww, Cosette is so small!!  I think Billy would be quite okay if I ever decided to breed him (we have to do a bit more showing before, we just started recently  ), but I have to say that sometimes I wish he was a bit bigger, perhaps something like Deedlit...... it would be easier for him while playing with bigger dogs. You have to think about the fact that a West high terrier is a big dog for him!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I know what you mean, I do worry when Cosette thinks she can run right up to any bigger dog and show off.  She really doesn't think she's small. :lol:

Deedlit is pretty sturdy with her size but because of her head injury she does the circles which are hard on her joints so she can injure herself pretty easily, I have to watch her about jumping around. I'm a worried mom anyway I watch them both like a hawk when they're playing with any bigger dogs. 

Billy should do great in his showing, he's such a handsome chi and very typey.  I think he would have gorgeous puppies. I always look forward to seeing your show pictures/video on chiworld.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie is 17 months old and she weighs 5.5 lbs. She's so loooong and skinny though. I took her to an art festival last weekend and a few people commented to me on how "big" she is for a Chi. I can't imagine!


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

Rio is 6.5 months 3.1 lbs
Reko is 5 months around 5 lbs
Ravin is 2 months around 3 lbs


----------



## Alisha_Stiletto (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!

Seems that a few of you got a wee bit defensive, let me clarify my position...

I simply asked what the weights were (just to kinda get a feel from other chi owners) to see if there was an average to be found. Of course Im fully aware that chis can go up to 10lbs. And if my Georgie were to get up to 10lbs, Id have no problem with it.

Actually, I tend to worry because she's so tiny. Always making sure that she's eating enough, and making sure her blood sugar levels are fine. I in no way am one of those people who are looking for the 'teacup chihuahua' (as there is no such thing) - I know what I signed up for: A dog that will become a part of my family for many years to come. Thats what I have.

So whether she's 2lbs or 10, she's mine, and she's perfect. Of course the rest of you should feel the same.

Alisha
*Who's hoping people better understand her now...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think that anyone was getting defensive with you, I think that they were trying to explain how all chis can be different sizes. With chihuahuas, the breed standard weight is a pretty big range, and there is no guarantee that your chi will even end up in that range. There are just so many people who come on here and ask "how big will my chi be," and they are rude about larger chis.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about her being too small ^_^ I think the standard calls for between 2-6 pounds full grown. Of course many are outside that range, but not too often under that range. As long as she's healthy, she's not an unhealthy weight  How old is she? I'm not sure if you said yet or if I just missed it


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Princess was 2 lbs. at 8 weeks and now weighs 6.4 lbs.
Pearl 1.3 lbs. at 8 weeks and weighs now 6.6 lbs.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My milos 8months old,and about 5lbs
Hes long and thin  and absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

You say shes a puppy... my pup is 3 and a half months and weighs about 1.7lbs,so according to the charts she'll probably end up about 3 1/2. Id say its pretty normal for a pup to be under 2lbs, did you say how old she is?


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

she/he dont remember is going to be tiny, but not unhealthy, prob 3-4 lbs full grown.. rascal was 2.2 lbs at 8 weeks, and now at 8 months he is around 4.8-5
peanut was 1.5 lbs at 8 weeks, and now he is 7.5
simba is 5-5.5 now at 5 months, but his mom is 6 and his dad was 5.. so he prob wont grow that much (he was 4.5-5 lbs at 12 weeks. 
it all depends on the dog- if they are eating, then no worries, as long as they are healthy


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

mine are little guys...

Bonnie is one year and she's about 2.7 pounds.
Oscar is 5 months, about 3.2 pounds.

I love little Bonnie to bits and pieces but sometimes i do wish she was a bit bigger...


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo was 1.5 lbs at almost 9 weeks i go to the vet thursday i'll repost his weight then. i charted his weight a couple times said around 3 3/4 pounds if he gets bigger i'll still love him but as i want to breed i'll have to find another male hehe it's ok with me i'd love 10 chis :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero is 7 1/2 months and about 3 1/2 lbs
Stitch is 11 months and just under 5 lbs


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Bruiser is 10 months old and weighs 4 lbs 9 oz.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*haha*
My Freia is a whopping *15.3* pounds! She is 10 months old! :shock:
She is HUGE! And 100% Chihuahua. I knew she would be big tho 

Beenie is probably 9 pounds unless he's lost more weight  He just turned 2 at the end of April!
We're having issues with him eating, he was 12 pounds at the most and was a little chubby but the vet said not to worry so hmmm.............

Hopefully your baby will be a nice and healthy size  All that really matters is the love you two have


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo is just over a year old and weighs in at right at 5 pounds. Our vet said his weight is perfect for his build. 

Nine


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's a Chihuahua mix so this doesn't really count, but I wanted to add to the weight thread 
Carl is around 11-12 lbs. He used to be a sturdy 12 lbs (maybe even more) but he hasn't been eating much lately, plus he's been getting a lot of exercise, so he's noticably thinner. He was a butterball since he was a little puppy. At 9 weeks he was like 5 lbs, lol. But man, was he ROUND! He hogged all the mama's milk  
Carl's sister is only 3-4 lbs!! :shock:


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Taco is 2.5 yrs old and weighs 8.1 pds ( a little over weight but still small) Nina is 3.4lbs and 6.5 months old the vet says she will maybe gain a couple of onces no more she is very tiny . Jezabell is 10 weeks old and weighs 2.8pds she is going to be around Taco's size 6-7 pds full grown which is the size I like Nina's mom is 6pds and her dad 5pds and she was not the runt and she has allways had a big appitite for such a small girl she eats as much as Taco and just does not grow her size makes me nervous we don't let her down a lot we carry her around or she is crated because she runs under your feet and we are afraid we will step on her


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

hi 

ours all vary in weight but are around the 6 pound weight, honey is more like 7 pound, custard was 6 pound 3 and boo is about 6. but they all eat like greedy pigs

sarah xxxx


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Lex is 1 year 2 mths. and is 7.5 lbs. He kills my shoulder when I carry him in his carrier for too long lol! 
Smidge is 5 mths and 3.5 lbs. She's much easier to carry!


----------



## Chihuahua Crazy101 (Jun 14, 2005)

Well to start my male Chico is 4 pounds 3 oz my female Tequila is 6 pounds and my new Chi lolita(Lola) is 13 weeks and 1.8 pounds.


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

china at 4 months is maybe 2.5 pounds and cuder at 9 months is 5 and a half hes a giant haha but on a serious note i dont know any1 with a 2 pound chi full grown


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

Lola is 2 months 6 days and last thursday when we weighed her at the vet she was 1.6pounds


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

aww shes tiny do u know what she might weigh?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My Bu is little over a year and weighed 7.8 at the vets a week and half ago, roughly 2 lbs. more than my grandson Nick weighed when he was born! LOL Nick was 5 lbs. 12 ozs. at birth. I am amazed when I think about it. Of course he's a healthy 5 yr. old now. LOL Not that this has anything to do with chi's.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

Tofu will be 6 month olds in couple days and he weight about 4.5-5 lbs, or maybe a little more. haven't weight him in a while.


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

I put Bella in the colander and then put it on the scales (lol, she looks at me like Im nuts). she came in today at 1520g or about 3.35 lbs. I think she is going to be a big girl (odd- I saw her parents and they weren't that big).


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Milo is 9 months old and he weighs about 5lbs


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My baby was 14 oz at 7.5 weeks and she was the runt of the litter. She was only estimated to be about 4 to 4.5 lbs and and an absolute max of 5 lbs...and how much does she weigh now? She weighs a whopping 7 lbs. I have another chi that is slightly over 4 lbs. I think any weight is fine as long as it's not so small or so big that it has health problems. That's when it becomes a problem.


----------



## MissMary (Jul 10, 2006)

At 4 months Lorretta weighed 5lbs. 6ozs., I have people say she can't be a pure bred because she is to big.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

Millie weighs around 3 lbs. She's 3 months old. 

I think that they are all perfect no matter how big or small they are and no matter what color they are. It's the same with people!


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Roxy is 8 months and is almost 4 lbs. Jaxson is 6 months and is 3.5 lbs. They are very close to the same weight but look way different in size. Roxy is taller and skinny and Jax is short and stubby. It is funny how it all works.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet is 8 Months and weighs 4 and a quarter lbs, she has been this weight for quite a long time now although according to the weight chart she should be 5lbs at full grown


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

i got chinas weight at the vet yesterda shes 3.5  im happy cause she looks so tiny i was worried she wasnt gaining weight


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

mine are 8mo's old and both weigh an ounce or two over 5lbs.


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. There seems to be a lot of variations of weight at different ages.

Tia is 4 1/2 lbs at 3 years. She stayed around 3 1/2 lbs for so long, and I felt she wasn't cuddly enough. Now I'm all glad that she's gotten pudgier cause shes so fun to cuddle 

- My breeder actually told me when I bought her at 3 months, that full grown, she should be about 3 1/2 lbs. Now that I can see the weight for myself, I like the weight she is at. But it was wrong for my breeder to charge more for her, because of her "tinier" size o.o. So you have to be careful about what some breeders will tell you. Sometimes you can get an estimate weight off of the weight charts, but they're not guaranteed to be any particular size.

She still is very tiny though. I've had people come up to me to pet her and ask how old she is, and are very surprised at her age because shes so small. Which was actually a big reason I wanted a chihuahua, because of their smaller size it would be as if they were puppies forever :love7:


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Chico was supposed to be about 3 pounds. He was very small for a long time and the vet wouldn't neuter him until he gained some weight which was sometime around 6 months. I never kept track of when he weighed 8.14 but in my mind it probably was last summer. He really was too chunky - couldn't see that indentation from above. He's always been on Innova. Anyway, about 6 months ago he stablized at 6.14 and I just weighed him and he's 6.7 pounds - On October 24th he'll be 2 and he's PERFECT.


----------



## ellad (Jun 3, 2006)

Chico weighed 2.3 pounds at 11 weeks. at 5 months he weighed approx 4lbs. Now at 1 year and 10 months he weighs 8 lbs 3 oz. According to the vet he is slightly overweight. Chico is very tall (very long legs) - his weight matches his height and does not look overweight. He had a growth spurt at about 11 months old. 

Emilee is 14 weeks old. At 11 weeks she weighed 1.13 pounds, at 14 weeks she weighed 2.3 lbs. It will be interesting to see at what weight and height she will end up as. She is also built very different from Chico and may be smaller in height and weight.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Well I haven't been able to accurately weigh mine lately, cos they jump out the scales, but their roundabout weights are:-

Tiani - 3.5lbs - 4lbs :9months old.

Pebbles - 4.5lbs - 5lbs : 6.5 months old.

My two are very different builds. Pebbles is long, tall and skinny and Tiani is shorter and rounder. Don't matter to me what weights, heights, colours or anything else - I just love Chihuahuas!!!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Vixie: full grown: 5.4lbs
Dodger: full grown: 3lbs
Rosie: now a year so pretty much full grown: 5.3lbs

Vixies pups, at their 1yr update from their mommies
Fernando: 3lbs
Roxie: 4.8lbs (and looks just like vixie!)
Gizmo: he just past the 5lb point i blieve...and he was the SMALLEST for the first few weeks!

the cool thing with chis is standard calls for them to be anything from 2-6lbs, course there are many chis over that, but it just goes to show these little guys can have ALOT of variation in size within the breed.

of course anything under 4.5lbs on a female is TOO small to breed (i personally wont breed any female under 5lbs)

How old is your lil girl?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Mia at 12 weeks was 4.1 pds :shock: She now weighs over 8 pds

Fender was 2 lbs at 13 weeks & at 15 wks he was only 2.1 lbs now not sure he goes in next week for his rabies shot. 

Bella never kept up wiht her weight until now she weighs 5.1 but I think she's lost weight she feels really light  

Poco weighs 7 lbs 

With Mia I say I got 2 chis for the price of 1 :lol:

The thing I always think of when people say their chis is too big at 10 pounds or whatever is that most cats are bigger than even the big chis :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I just realized in my earlier post I said Mia was 2.5 at 3 months ?? I don't know where I got that :lol: I had to look at the vet bills to see & she was 4 lbs at that age. She feels really big but always has she really muscular & sturdy. Bella on the other hand looks very fragile with teeny little legs that look like they could snap at any second. Even Fender being small is muscular just super short :lol: Poco is shorty & stocky


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig was 2lbs at 12 weeks -and looking back i last posted on this thread last year lol when she was nearly 8 months- Twig is now 18 months and 4.5lbs so she only gained a quarter of a pound between when i last posted and now


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

When we first adopted Bella, she was 1-year old and weighed barely 4 pounds. She was too thin - you could see her backbone and ribs. 

Bella is now 1 year and 8 months old and weighs a healthy 5 pounds. She has a long body, slim build, and long legs, which make people think she is part miniature greyhound. She is 100% chihuahua.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I just looked back at my old post and wow have my boys grown

Stitch now 2 yrs and is approx 7 1/2 lbs (he's a tubby ball of fluff) and he is overweight but we're working on slimming him down

Zero 1yr 11 months almost and he's just under 4 1/2 lbs so both of mine have grown since they turned 1.

Stitch ballooned after he was neutered and Zero has gained approx 1 lb since he turned 1 which is all muscle.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Yoshi was 12oz at 9 weeks when we got him. His parents were huge but his sister was twice the size of both him and his brother. He is now 2 1/2 years and weighs 3lbs 4oz at the last vet visit the other week. I still get comments from people telling me that they have a much smaller chi at home. I would be afraid of a smaller chi, I am still afraid with him most of the time. I keep him in a play pen at night because I am afraid if he sleeps with me I would roll over on him and crush him:-( He trusts me so much and I have acted as though I was rolling over on him and he want move. 

I have a friend that is showing Chis and her girl that she was so hopeful about is only 2 1/2lbs at almost a year and the judges are telling her that she is to tiny and will never be able to be bred. Even the judges that are partial to the smaller chis. She is a beautiful cream colored long coat and I just love the little tyke


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Bella was 1.5lb at 13 weeks and now at 1 year she is 5.2 lb

Winnie is 18 weeks and is 2.2lb


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> Chis can come in all shapes and sizes, just like people.  I personally could care less how big mine are, anything under 20 pounds is still a small dog. Puppies tend to fluctuate in weight alot too, my two didn't go with the growth chart at all and while Deedlit was a tiny puppy she grew to be 8 pounds grown and Cosette was an average sized puppy she is almost 3 pounds grown.


cosettes only 3 lbs??!! i remember you saying she was small, but i didnt realize she was such a lightweight(maybe its just sunk in more now that i have lightweight aswell? lol!) ...with those long 'model' legs she looks like she would weigh much more  ...lightweight or not shes still gorgeous


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

oh yeah..... :tongue5:

daves 1.5years old and weighs 5.5 pounds....

jasmine is nearing 7months old and is a whopping 2 lbs, ahhahaha!


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Minnie is 4 pounds and 8 oz weighed 2 weeks ago. when I got her at 8 weeks she was 8 oz. I think she looks good.


----------

